

Is There a Bubble in Web 2.0 Startups? - damienhoffman
http://wallstcheatsheet.com/breaking-news/is-there-a-bubble-in-web-2-0-startups/?p=19376/

======
kls
This is not a bubble, a bubble is when any idea no matter how stupid or how
long the sunshine laden plan will take to break even, gets funded. I think
there is an "we will make money off of ads" bubble, but that it localized to a
segment of the web.

~~~
damienhoffman
I would say an expertise of mine is analyzing bubbles. Web 2.0 definitely has
a ton of funding in companies that are moving further down the quality chain.
Also, the supply of investment is absolutely a sign to watch.

With that said, bubbles can last years.

